
Turn Your Raspberry Pi into Portable Touchscreen Tablet with SunFounder's RasPad - LyalinDotCom
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/TurnYourRaspberryPiIntoAPortableTouchscreenTabletWithSunFoundersRasPad.aspx
======
randomerr
Very cool. I'll wait for generation 2 or free ordering to come out. Nothing
against the company but I've gotten burn by similar projects on Kickstarter.

